# 2yr old boy - what would you recommend?



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi ladies

Our littlie has just moved from a cot to a bed and I am after some advise really as to the best sort of bed to get for a 2 yr old. 

I've bought a bed guard but don't know whether a divan is better than a wooden or metal frame type bed.

According to FC he has loads of clothes and toys to bring with him so we are going to wait and see what he has before getting too much stuff but am trying to make a list of everything else we will need, ie buggy, car seat, stair gates etc.

If anyone has any suggestions on things they have found really worthwhile having please share.

Love
OT x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya

My little foster 2yr old is in a divan bed with a bed guard and has no problems with it  
The bed guard just sits under the matress and is secure 

The best thing I bought is a flexi stairgate which is a mesh one which fits on his door at night so he cant get out of his room. We also take it if we go and stay anywhere and it is a big help 

x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Bubbles is in a wooden frame cotbed (converted to a toddler bed) at age 3 so doesn't need a guard because it isn't too far to fall onto the floor. You might want to consider 2 sets of pillow and duvet in case of accidents/sickness.  This is something you can choose together at intros.

A travel cot is also good if wee one will sleep in it on holiday.

I would also highly recommend a travel stairgate or two - like Suzie we use it on the bedroom door but can move it about to block off rooms as required and take it with us on holiday/visits.

A wee table and chair was a godsend for sitting eating snacks and doing craft in front of TV/informally/not at the big table. they were brilliant in the summer for taking outside too.

Reins.  I know not everyone agrees with them, but we found them invaluable in the frst year when Bubbles wasn't fully bonded and woud wander off and not respond to our voices/shouts/yells to stop.  She actually still asks for them occasionally as it makes her feel safe.

At 19months we had a playpen in use but by aged 2 we didn't really use it - but if you can borrow one then it is good to have.

We also found that a booster seat for at table was great - in fact Bubbles still uses hers aged3 as it keeps her sitting at the right hieght for our table for doing crafts/baking etc.

We have just bought a table lamp for Bubbles (winnie the pooh) which we have put on a timer so that it lights up at 7am to let her know when it is 'morning' (7am) rather than 'dawn' (6am or earlier) - I wish we'd done that earlier after 18months of early wakings.

At that age we also went through lots of pencils, paper and playdoh  - good thing to ask for as gifts as you 'know' they will be used over the months and years. She also loved (adn still loves) Happyland toys from ELC and they were great as it allowed us to 'play' together and make up stories.  the wooden trainset bought at the same time is still in daily use too with bits from IKEA/TECSO/BRIO/ADSA all working together.

Bubbles came with pretty much everything at 19months except a highchair, car seat and bed but we replaced the buggy and the LA were happy to pay for it as we justified it on grounds that the old one didn't fit well in the car.  We had enough clothes to stock a shop didn't need any clothes - clothes as gifts pretty much were wasted as we kept her in 'her' clothes from FC for the first few months which meant some clothes were never worn befre she grew out of them.
Hope this helps

magenta x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great post magenta
re the clothes, if people want to but you things vouchers are great to spend later..like Magenta we kept littlie mostly in the FC clothes for a while but just lately i've really enjoyed shopping for her..its a bit of a 'claiming' exercise..finally she's becoming my child in the clothes *I* buy for her

you've prob seen me bang on about this before but i got one of these and its been brilliant

http://www.littlehelper.co.uk/

it means the little one can be by you whilst you get on in the kitchen because, as much as they need you to benear them at the end of tha day life has to go on, dinner still has to be made etc. Littlie loves hers and asks to go in it daily..she either does drawing/playdough/sticking or she'll 'help' peel veggies, put things in pots/pans etc. we also use it when we're baking together...
its not that cheap but i reckon its paid for itself over and over in the amount of help its been. if you have room for one its brilliant!!

kj x

/links


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

OT

Our little one moved into a bed when he was 2 years old.  We inherited an extendable training bed from my sister which is great as if he does fall out it is not too far off the floor.  

My advice about bed guards is that they are not all compatible with wooden or metal framed beds.  We bought one from Toys r Us and had to take it back because it would not fit our wooden bed.  I think they are more suited to divan beds.  To be honest we have never really needed one.  If you have some spare cushions or pillows I would may be put them on the floor by the bed in case he does fall out.

Stair gates, whether removable or not are great, especially on their bedroom door.

I echo all Magenta's suggestions, especially about the bedding, we went through 5 sets in one night last year.  Thankfully we were given some spare duvets from a good friend and they came in handy when he had been sick on our 2 new Mama and Papas ones!  It is handy having a highchair if you need room at the table for guests, but I would only invest in a cheap one or one that can be pushed up against the table.  A friend of our has a Baby Dan chair and says she would not be without it.

Best wishes.  Have fun.

Tracey x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hiya
Our DD was 19mths when she came home. She was in a cot until she was 2 1/2 because she was such a wriggler, and would've been out every single night!
When we eventually took the cotsides off, she was then in a "cotbed" which is wooden, and saw her right through to being 4. We had a foldable bed guard that just slipped under the mattress. I'd say for storage a divan is good but wondering if a little too high for a little person to get in and out of. Otherwise an underbed storage box - we got one very reasonable from Ikea, which we still put all her bedding in!
I would highly recommend a mattress protector! This was invaluable! Not just for when the nappies come off and accidents happening that way, but also helps to protect the mattress if littlie is sick or the other   in bed.

When we potty-trained DD, we put a potty in her bedroom, aswell as having one downstairs. That was so that she could go to "toilet" in the night or first thing in the morning if she needed to, without having to get to the bathroom. So I'd advise 2 potties at least!
Baby monitors are the most valued gift we have ever been bought. We still use them even now, and DD is almost 5! Her room is now in the loft so I feel safer having them on, as even though she is big enough to come down if she needs us, I wonder about if something happens up there, and she needs us, and we can't hear her through 2 floors. So now expecting #2, we've invested in another set of monitors so that we've got peace of mind with both of them.
(DD's is only the basic Tomy ones, nothing flash, and so far they've served us well).

Splash mat! Definately worth getting, if littlie is a messy eater (most 2 yr olds are!), especially if in a highchair on a carpet.
Warning: Bolognese sauce and chocolate don't wash out, they stain like mad! So beware!!!!

Enjoy shopping!!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i've been racking my brains trying to think of what i would be stuck without and other than the stair gate across ds' door and his littkle table and chairs alli can think is the plug socket covers in his bedroom (he likes to flick the switches on and off to get a reaction from us)   i will let you know if i think of anything else  

pam xx


----------



## Lady Lucy (Sep 28, 2005)

Like everyone else, stairgates, socket covers, cupboard and drawer catches for some of the kitchen cupboards, spare bedlinen- we now have 5 sets, baby monitor and reins (our little one would run off all the time without them).  I agree with everyone else about the clothes, our little one came with loads of clothes and toys so we were reluctant to buy more and just gave the more questionable items of clothing to charity.  I am really looking forward to when ours has grown out of those clothes so I can buy more and as kj says choosing what I want for our child.
Catherine


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi

thanks for the replies, I love reading about other peoples experiences and what they did or didn't do.  Very helpful!

So far all we have bought is:

booster seat
bed guard
plug covers 
drawer locks
mattress protector
and some toys

My Mum has just said she will buy the bed for us.  Next weekend we are going to my Aunt's shop to have a play with car seats, buggies and anything else we think of or see and then she will keep things in stock ready for when we get brave between panel and intros.  

Friends and family are asking what they can buy and so far we have just asked them to give money or vouchers as we want to buy a sandpit, swing etc for the garden.  We know he has a bike with a handle and a garage.  We also want to be able to choose things ourselves.

Going to speak to FC again this week and find out what he has on his duvet cover and how his room is decorated or what she thinks he would like best.

Thanks
OT x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

OT

I have just thought of something else, blackout blinds are an absolute godsend, especially as it is light at 5.30 am these days.

Tracey x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

TraceyH said:


> OT
> 
> I have just thought of something else, blackout blinds are an absolute godsend, especially as it is light at 5.30 am these days.
> 
> Tracey x


I agree 100% - i got some think lined curtains for DD room which i have tested out on my 2 nieces this week and the older one slept till 8.30am (ish) and room was still dark enough!

xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Tracey

They are a godsend - we've had one for a while now as we have nieces and nephews to stay who get up too early!

We do a lot of walking and having looked at loads of buggies I am now opting for an Out & About Nipper, all terrain 3 wheeler.  They are pretty pricey but as I can get it at cost and we are planning on doing this again in a couple of years thought we'd get something robust enough to last.

Decorating bedroom - did any of you do this before panel?  We have to take our family book with us to panel and I really want a piccie of his room in it, am just terrified that it will jinx things!  We will only have just over 1 week from panel to intros so won't have much time to sort things out if we leave it all until after panel.  No one is expecting things to go wrong but after all the years of heartache I still can't really believe this will happen.

Love
OT x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi OT

We started our rooms as soon as told about our 2- thing is things like cots, buggys ect take time to come through (i know your Aunty is sorting them for you) however they take time to put together!

We had to put ours books together for last week however it was a last min rush (pics took night before and only printed about 2hours before planning meeting!   )

Start getting ready! 
xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi MJ

Just replied to pm.  We are thinking about it, honest!  Next weekend we will go and pick what we definately want, try out car seats etc but I think we will probably wait until we have the panels recommendation before we collect things!  Mum is ordering the bed so we will have that in the next couple of weeks.

Logic says we have 1 family finder, 2 sws and 2 sw managers all saying its a good match and we are the 'choosen' ones so all should go OK.  ican't believe they would let us talk to FC, meet medical advisor, talk to nursery etc if there was any doubt in their minds.  Just logic doesn't stay with me for long......

Going out with my parents tomorrow so will no doubt be looking at things for him, Mum is already buying, shes so excited bless her!

Love
OT xx


----------



## Lady Lucy (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh yes, a blackout blind!  Although for us uts made no difference, he still wakes at 5-6 each day, a killer at first but we're getting used to it now!
We spent a long time researching buggies and were going to buy the Out n about nipper but then opted for the Babyjogger city series which is very similar but the wheels are made of steel so no spoke to get twisted/pulled out and also the entire seat cover comes off and can go in the washing machine, this has been invaluable as we do alot of country walks and it gets really muddy.  Cost-wise they're quite similar.oh but the nipper seat is tilted backward so they aren't as upright to be able to see around them which is important at that age.  I can talk about buggies for ages, can't you tell??!!  let me know if any more questions as i did a whole comparison of the 2.
as for decorating the room, we did it once we were matched but before the panel, i was very cautious but dh pointed out that things were unlikely to go wrong at that point and in the event that it did then somebody would still be coming at some point and we would need to do it anyway.  So your sense of logic sounds right to me.
Choose the things for his room that you would like for him rather than what he has already got at the FCs, it will help it feel more like your room then too.  We had 4 weeks to prepare and still found it a rush and were still building stuff during the inrtos when we should have been relaxing as it was truly exhausting.
Enjoy shopping with your parents its so lovely to see family get excited too, also makes it feel so real!
Catherine
x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Just thought i'd pop on and say don't wory too much about what you need as you can always pick things up as you go along. we only had 3 days to buy everything for a 14 week old baby and we managed    although i had looked at everything we needed for a couple of weeks so i knew roughly where it was coming from and  as the supermarkets sell most things and they are 24 hour stores i din't panic too much 

pam xx


----------

